

Announcing the Ink mobile framework - brettcvz
http://blog.inkmobility.com/post/58338915828/announcing-the-ink-mobile-framework

======
somid3
This is an incredible application, very cool. Hope all iOS developers begin
working together to make the iOS app space more powerful than ever. Are you
guys planning to expand to the Android space? -- It is just as fragmented when
it comes to inter app file sharing. Wish you guys the best!

~~~
brettcvz
Definitely! Let us know which apps you'd like us to work with.

Android has been a discussion for us - it has Intents, so at least there is a
baseline for doing inter-app communication, but it's still not as good as it
could be.

~~~
somid3
Well, android is soooo fragmented, between os versions and their api that its
a bit embarrassing. I am sure once you guys kill in the iOS space, Android
will be an easy conquest. Congrats again!

------
ironchief
For iOS this is a very big step. The current dogma is app based multitasking
which has a 1 to 1 relationship with data. Ink gives documents a 1 to many
relationship so we can have data based multitasking. Very smart

------
ukd1
Congratulations!

I played with an early prototype of this; it feels like it should have always
been there very, very quickly. Worth trying the demos if you've not had a
chance yet.

------
veesahni
Application interoperability is a big problem in the iOS ecosystem. This looks
like a great solution - I'm surprised Apple hasn't released something like
this with native OS support.

~~~
angersock
That's kind of the issue here, right?

If Apple decides to levy a new API for doing interapp data sharing, doesn't
this put Ink in a rough spot? Like, especially if it comes down from on-high
that this is now the only way apps are allowed to talk to one another?

~~~
brettcvz
Yes and no. First off, people have been clamoring this for a while, and so far
Apple hasn't moved. So we said enough waiting, let's make this happen.

Second, people use products that are made by a variety of companies, not just
apple. Being able to send content between apps and between devices requires an
independent, multi-platform approach.

~~~
angersock
So, if I am parsing this correctly:

Yes, it's a concern, because Apple hasn't made your product core functionality
yet, and no, it's not a big deal, because your larger product roadmap sounds
like a platform for sharing content between apps on different ecosystems.

Looking for an acquisition by Dropbox?

EDIT: Don't get me wrong--sharp product, and good luck to you!

------
prezjordan
Congrats to Brett and team! Demo's awesome, very excited to see where this is
headed.

------
clone1018
Isn't this what filepicker.io turned into?

~~~
brettcvz
We like to say expanded, but yes: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/15/inks-new-
mobile-framework-l...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/15/inks-new-mobile-
framework-lets-ios-apps-talk-to-each-other-share-data-you-know-like-on-
android/)

